# Look handlebars



## molddr (Aug 3, 2006)

Just road a 595 pre- built from Look. It came though with a very comfortable handlebar.My LBS told me that Look soon will be selling the same bar, but with the Look name. Any update to that anyone? If you have a pic to show the rest of the forum would be nice.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

Look must of released a few already because I already have one (I was able to buy it from a french shop, but found the same bar in bike shop here in Seattle a few months later). They are extremely comfy in the drops and a little more subtle in shape than a lot of other bars out there, which is nice. They also have cable channeling on the bottom of the bars for those who don't like to tape up to the stem. Sorry the photos are crappy, but here are some images. Third one is from the bike shop's website:


----------



## uglygreencow (Nov 12, 2006)

I have the same handlebar. The price is good and is very light. I think the "flat surface" of the bar will be more and more popular.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

uglygreencow said:


> The price is good ....


How much are they? They look sweet.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

ejr13 said:


> How much are they? They look sweet.


They seem to run about $220. 

www.rocknbike.com if you know how to navigate French sites...

Oh and they also have this, although it's been listed as "currently unavailable" since forever.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Why are cabon bars starting to sweep back now? I put a 120mm stem on there because that is the size I needed. The bars sweep back 5mm or so, not I only have a 115mm stem in essence. I don't get it, but lots of ergo bars like this are doing it now.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Because everyone is running stems that are too long?




spookyload said:


> Why are cabon bars starting to sweep back now? I put a 120mm stem on there because that is the size I needed. The bars sweep back 5mm or so, not I only have a 115mm stem in essence. I don't get it, but lots of ergo bars like this are doing it now.


----------



## molddr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you Dick Rhee for reply. Great job on the pic's.Would love to have Chas and the Look team respond.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the price. With a new stem it starts to get close the Cinelli Ram, who's look I love but have never grabed one to see if right for me.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

The bars Dick Rhee posted should be available in several weeks although the logo will be slightly different. I've had a pair on my bike for about 6 months now and really love them. The tops are super comfortable, and they are shaped such that the transition to the hoods is fairly flat so your hands don't end up resting in a dip between the bars and levers. 

The stem pictured above hasn't actually made it to market yet although we anticipate them being available sometime later this year. It's a very nice stem, and it stiffens up the front end noticably when you're out of the saddle climbing or sprinting.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the angle of the not yet released Look stem? What is the stack height? It is not reversible, correct?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> What is the angle of the not yet released Look stem? What is the stack height? It is not reversible, correct?


I'm not sure of the angle, but the stack height is 40mm and it is not reversible.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

chas said:


> The stem pictured above hasn't actually made it to market yet although we anticipate them being available sometime later this year. It's a very nice stem, and it stiffens up the front end noticably when you're out of the saddle climbing or sprinting.


Fantastic, I knew there was a reason that I was holding off on cutting my steerer tube. It's been so long since it was first announced that I figured that the idea was abandoned. 

Let me know if you need a 'beta tester' for the stem, I'd be happy to oblige!


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

chas said:


> I'm not sure of the angle, but the stack height is 40mm and it is not reversible.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Is there an update on stem availability? Do you know the angle yet? Thanks.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Is there an update on stem availability? Do you know the angle yet? Thanks.


Availablity on the stems is probably going to be July/August. Technically they will be part of our 2008 line, but we'll start selling them as soon as we get them. The angle will be 84 deg.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

chas said:


> Availablity on the stems is probably going to be July/August. Technically they will be part of our 2008 line, but we'll start selling them as soon as we get them. The angle will be 84 deg.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Good to hear that it's finally going to see light of day. Will this be under Look or V02 branding?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Dick Rhee said:


> Good to hear that it's finally going to see light of day. Will this be under Look or V02 branding?


Thankfully, they will most likely be Look branded  .

*[email protected]*


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

chas said:


> Thankfully, they will most likely be Look branded  .
> 
> *[email protected]*


Alright Chas! That's exactly what I wanted to hear. Looking forward to July/August.


----------



## O-Man (May 21, 2007)

*Reach/Drop*

Chas
Do you know what the reach/drop on the new bars will be?


----------

